# Colon Growling



## firstone

Does anybody know why this happens?. I mean the stomach growls when your hungry... but why the colon? could it be from the trapped gas?


----------



## Kathleen M.

The colon normally makes noise when it moves stuff around. Everyone's colon is making some noise most of the time, but like a heartbeat which makes noise all the time it is usually quiet enough that you can't hear it. It stops making all noise when it s blocked and can't move stuff around anymore.I don't think we know why some people's colons are noisier than otheres. I do think when we are having digestive troubles we tend to be more aware of any noise it might make that is loud enough to hear.K.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

Yes it is gas. Most likely excessive gas formation. Teas that reduce gas might be helpful. Also a warm heating pad might help.


----------



## eric

FYIMayo ClinicStomach noise: What makes my stomach growl?AnswerStomach noise - such as rumbling, gurgling and growling - typically is due to normal digestion. Stomach growling can occur when you're hungry. But it can also occur after eating or between meals when food is passing through your intestines.Hunger and appetite are controlled by a complex system of hormone-like substances primarily made by your digestive system. When you haven't eaten for a while, these substances are released and cause a part of your brain called the hypothalamus to "switch on" your desire to eat. A message is then sent to your stomach and intestines. This triggers muscle contractions and the release of acids and other digestive fluids - which causes the rumbling, grumbling sounds you hear - as your body prepares for you to eat. The thought, sight or smell of food also can trigger this response from your intestines.Sometimes excessive stomach noise can be a symptom of an underlying gastrointestinal disorder such as irritable bowel syndrome. But in such cases, stomach noise usually is accompanied by other signs and symptoms such as bloating, cramping, diarrhea or excess gas.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/stomach-noise/NU00189"The growls, technically called borborygmi (pronounced BOR-boh-RIG-mee), are caused primarily by contractions of the muscles of the stomach and small intestine and, to a lesser extent, by contractions of the muscles of the large intestine (colon)."http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art...rticlekey=77935"Case StudySarah, a 21 year old student, who was diagnosed with IBS, tell the story of her struggle with the condition. The wrong lesson I taught myself in the lecture room It was almost 11 o'clock on a Monday morning of March 1994. I was on my way to a Research Methods lecture, totally unaware that my first encounter with IBS lay shortly ahead.Probably the only clue was this odd feeling in my stomach; it was this hollow kind of nausea & a really strange, uncomfortable sensation that I had never experienced before. It made me feel uneasy. Thinking that it would pass, I decided that I would go ahead and sit through the lecture. But within a few minutes, I was left wishing I had never entered the room.Shortly after the lecture began, my stomach started making strange, loud noises. Wind was pioneering up and down my stomach like a rollercoaster, but far more critically for me, people could actually hear it doing so. "http://www.surgerydoor.co.uk/livingwith/de...l2=Case%20Study


----------



## firstone

interesting...the thing about mine though is that it never made this much noise when i was younger. in fact, i never noticed the actual growling until like 4-5 years ago... and then the noise just got louder and louder and seems to be more aggressive to the point that i can feel it move...


----------



## 16963

same here - I never really had it before and now my tummy grumbles like that its job! I just laugh it off. I think most people can't tell the difference between a hungry grumble and a gut grumble, because usually when it happens people ask me if I want something to eat! So I don't stress over it too much.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

I have IBS with gas. When my Colon could be heard Growling, I am actually passing intestinal gas. I can't feel the normal expulsion of gas from the anus. This also happens when I get hunger pains. I am actually passing gas. Sometimes when I get spasms in my legs I am actually passing gas. Sometimes I feel a tap on my left side but I am actually passing gas. It seems as if the nerves and normal signals are all off. The only way to know when I am passing gas is to look for strange sensations. I also have to observe other people reactions to see if gas left my body without my knowledge. My colon makes far more noises than my stomach.From>>Everyone's stomach growls, some growl more than others. The growls, technically called borborygmi (pronounced BOR-boh-RIG-mee), are caused primarily by contractions of the muscles of the stomach and small intestine and, to a lesser extent, by contractions of the muscles of the large intestine (colon).>>>Another situation in which borborygmi may be prominent is a condition called bacterial overgrowth of the small intestine. In this condition, gas-producing bacteria increase in numbers in the small intestine and produce abnormally large amounts of gas. The increased amount of gas (and possibly stronger contractions of the intestinal muscles caused by additional distention of the intestine by gas) gives rise to louder borborygmi. Bacterial overgrowth often—but not always--gives rise to an increased amount of flatulence (farting) and even abdominal bloating or distention.


----------



## firstone

Yeah i know, i get embarrased sometimes because it sounds SO LOUD. sometimes the colon part just before your rectum make a "farting" sound, thats like a killer. I just feel like telling them its my colon growling!.


----------



## TheIBSExperience

Iwillcuremyibs said:


> Yes it is gas. Most likely excessive gas formation. Teas that reduce gas might be helpful. Also a warm heating pad might help.


Hi! Can I know what are the teas that helped you with the gas?


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

The teas I used are organic peppermint, organic Fennel and organic Chamomile. I believe heather's tummy makes good quality strong teas. HTHedited to add:../teas/


----------



## eric

FYI"Understanding Intestinal GasBy: Fernando Azpiroz, M.D., Ph.D., Chief Section GI Research, University Hospital Vall d'Hebron, Autonomous University of Barcelona, Barcelona, Spain.Dr. Azpiroz is the recipient of the IFFGD 2005 Research Award to Senior Investigator, Clinical Science. Dr. Azpiroz's clinical practice develops in a large referral unit, and specifically focuses on functional gut disorders. His research program investigates the origin of gastrointestinal symptoms and involves both physiologic and pathophysiologic aspects of the control mechanisms of gut motility, visceral sensitivity, and more recently, intestinal gas dynamics (the movement of gas through the gut)."http://giresearch.org/site/gi-research/iff...-intestinal-gas


----------



## 13863

Mine makes sloshing sounds. It is embarassing cause I can hear it in my yoga class & I know I am not the only one. I have heard normal people's stomach sounds and never like this.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

Thanks Eric for the link...


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

Florida Girl said:


> Mine makes sloshing sounds. It is embarassing cause I can hear it in my yoga class & I know I am not the only one. I have heard normal people's stomach sounds and never like this.


My problem is that I cannot hold or stop the gas from leaving my body. How does one stop an unexpected growling colon?


----------



## Haunted

The best way to prevent colon growling is really to stop a gas attack from happening in the first place. The best way to do that I find is by having a BM before you go out and to take an anti-gas product like something containing simethicone. Usually in the morning even if I don't feel the urge to go I force myself to go because usually I do have some stuff in me that I don't even realise is in there. It's probably not a very healthy thing to do in the long-term, but it does help with my gas induced colon growling problem.


----------



## anth

i never had stomach noises before. Even with the first 2 years of IBS-D (would only get affected in the morning when I woke up early) I had no stomach noise, I used to go without lunch and my stomach was completely silent for the day. After having my appendix out about 3 years ago, my ibs symptoms became worse and I was affected all day and became IBS-A. Thats when the noises started for me and there driving me insane.


----------



## anth

also the noises always start when laying down, and they get quite loud. wierd.


----------



## rosenberg

from my experience, it is a combination of incomplete evacuation and milk (dairy)

i find when i have good bowel movement in the morning, i have no growls. this ofcourse is the problem as we ibs'ers cannot do that so simply.

i increased my fibre intake and drastically reduced all meat (i watched what the health lol). BM is good but there is definitely something restricting it as my bm flows nicely but i never completely finish. I go right when i wake up at 6:30, then i eat and go again around 7:10, then i go to work and go again at around 8:30 and again at 9:30. this has been my routine for a while now and if i am successful with all 4 bm, there is no growl. when i cannot flush everything out, i have rumbles in my colon and near my anus. this tells me i have to poop but obviously its not that easy!

me and my doctor are also thinking its pelvic floor dysfunction as i have peeing problem too.

I am getting a colonoscopy next week so hopefully they find hemorrhoids or something that can be easily fixed


----------



## rosenberg

I should also mention, I just read on steadyhealth.com that growls are do to lack of digestion (not over digestion). So a girl on the website said she fixed the growls with digestive enzymes. I did purchase these before but I didn't have growling issues when I bought them, (Dr axe recommended them lol. said digestive enzymes and probiotics are the most important)

I am going to try taking them again and see what happens!


----------



## shadytree

lynnie said:


> same here - I never really had it before and now my tummy grumbles like that its job! I just laugh it off.


 This never happened to me till this year. I also laugh it off and don't make a big deal out of it.


----------

